# BUN IN THE OVEN -Hcg Results - would love some advice



## DollyDonut (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi, this is the first time I have posted - and I could really do with some advice.

My 3rd IVF was cancelled back in early April because I hadn't responded well to sniffing and had a follicle growing.  My last AF was 20th March.  I had a +hpt on 16th May - and have since been for blood tests.  The results were:

1st (wed 19th 3pm) - 56
2nd (fri 21st 8.30am) - 78
3rd (wed 26th 8.30am) - 321

My clinic are a bit concerned about the numbers, the obvious problem is that we don't know how pregnant I am - I have had 1 ectopic and 2 m/c.   

My main question is if I was only just 5 weeks would these numbers be ok - or are they still a bit on the low side?

Hope you can help.

Thanks

Dolly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would say the levels are on the low side even for 5 weeks. I did a hcg level on a patient which showed a level of 4000+. But if the dates are wrong and you are not that pregnant then they may be OK. I would ask to have a scan done early next week as this is the easiest way of telling how pregnant you are. I hope all goes well.

Sarah


----------

